
Startup Culture Lessons From Mad Men - epi0Bauqu
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/13420/Startup-Culture-Lessons-From-Mad-Men.aspx
======
mmt
_4\. No door policy_

As I've been trying to work at smaller and smaller startups, this is one of my
litmus tests. Seeing cube (or worse, "hard" office) walls, without an obvious
excuse[1] tells me there's something terribly wrong with the culture. Sadly,
this still happens.

ETA: The worst example I've personally experienced is where everyone had
cubicles with half-height walls, so we could see each other but still feel
segregated. The only office was for the CEO, who live hundreds of miles away
and was only there half the time (a Really Bad Sign in and of itself).

[1] Something like "we're just squatting in the downstairs neighbor's space
while our loft is fumigated for neckties and status reports."

